# New:GIK Scatter Plate. Now add Diffusion/Scattering to GIK Bass Traps and Panels



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

*GIK ACOUSTICS INTRODUCES THE SCATTER PLATE*​

Giving Customers Option to Add Diffusion to Absorption Products





ATLANTA, GA (November 19, 2012) – GIK Acoustics announces a breakthrough option to our line of absorption products – the new, built-in Scatter Plate. Customers can add scattering / diffusion to all our broadband bass traps and acoustic panels by selecting the Scatter Plate, which is a wooden plate crafted with a mathematical sequence of slots that add one-dimensional scattering / diffusion. The Scatter Plate is built-in between the fabric and the absorption material on GIK Acoustics’ 242 Acoustic Panel, 244 Bass Trap, Monster Bass Trap, Tri-Trap or ArtPanel. (Please refer to attached illustration.)



The concept of the Scatter Plate follows that of professionally designed control rooms which utilize wooden slats along the walls in front of broadband absorption to give an even balance of absorption, diffusion, and scattering.



GIK Acoustics’ broadband bass traps and acoustic panels offer great performance with an attractive price, and when coupled with diffusion and scattering can give your room a completely balanced sound without over-dampening high frequencies. The GIK Acoustics Scatter Plate sequence prevents periodicity, while giving great scattering from 2.5 kHz up to and above 10 kHz.



Company founder and president, Glenn Kuras adds, “As a company we’re always looking for new and inventive ways to give our customers more options for improving their sound quality. The Scatter Plate definitely gives flexibility to have both absorption and diffusion in one product. The results are a more professional sounding room.”



The Scatter Plate option is available as a built-in addition for only $49 per panel.

GIK Acoustics Scatter Plate - GIK Acoustics














About GIK Acoustics:

With thousands of GIK Acoustics bass traps, acoustic panels and diffusions installed around the world and with locations in the U.S. and Europe, it is clear that GIK Acoustics is the #1 choice for recording studios, listening rooms, home theaters, churches, and live auditoriums. Since 2004 GIK Acoustics has provided the largest selection of highest quality products at affordable prices as well as providing clients with a professional design and support staff to achieve a quality acoustic space. Acoustic Panels | Bass Traps | Diffusors | GIK Acoustics -









For media inquiries, contact:

Shelly Williams

Marketing Director

[email protected]
Phone: 770.986.2789 (U.S.)
Toll Free: 1.888.986.2789 (U.S.)
Phone: +44 (0) 20 7558 8976 (Europe)


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I like the concept of having the two devices contained in a single structure at a reasonable price offset.
I look forward to some reviews/impressions.
Keep up the good work. :T


----------



## Bullitt5094 (Mar 5, 2012)

When I place panels on the first wall reflection points, it seems to deaden the room too much. Maybe diffusion rather than absorption would improve imaging and not deaden things?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks interesting.

Seems like other vendors also combine different properties, so good to see GIK offering the same!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Bullitt5094 said:


> When I place panels on the first wall reflection points, it seems to deaden the room too much. Maybe diffusion rather than absorption would improve imaging and not deaden things?


Most likely you're just so used to listening to the room and all the late reflections that this is very different when just listenign to the speakers. Diffusion can certainly be used at reflections though.

Bryan


----------



## Bullitt5094 (Mar 5, 2012)

The room I had the B&Ws in for the first 15 years of their lives was REALLY dead. They've only been in this room for about 6 months. I don't think I've acclimated that far in that short period of time. On top of that, I do know what proper imaging sounds like with my years of Sound Q IASCA competition and I can tell you the side panels make zero difference in the imaging, except they seem to remove a good bit of depth from the stage. Again, I don't understand why but I don't think it's just because I'm use to it. It's really hard to make a system image in a car!


----------



## dBe (Dec 7, 2012)

bpape said:


> *GIK ACOUSTICS INTRODUCES THE SCATTER PLATE*​
> Giving Customers Option to Add Diffusion to Absorption Products
> 
> Company founder and president, Glenn Kuras adds, “As a company we’re always looking for new and inventive ways to give our customers more options for improving their sound quality. The Scatter Plate definitely gives flexibility to have both absorption and diffusion in one product. The results are a more professional sounding room.”
> ...


Great addition to your line, Bryan. Out of the box thinking and great products are why I always recommend GIK products.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Dave. Much appreciated.

Bryan


----------

